# UFC 204: Bisping v Henderson - Main Event Discussion



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

*MiddleWeight bout: 185 pounds*

*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC MiddleWeight Title*

Middleweight -	Michael Bisping (c)	vs.	Dan Henderson	
​


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Arrived in Manchester this morning, general consensus from MMA fans around the place is Bisping has the flu and Hendo looks frail and old, apparantly Hendo has confined himself to his room when not obligated to do otherwise, is wearing three layers and his hobbeling about the place.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I would love to see Hendo win this one, get the belt and retire with it. Would be a great end to a great career. But I do think Bisping will win this one tho, looking forward for tomorrow when I have to avoid every social media thing and go straight to my TV.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hope Hendo takes it just so it's crazy.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

What a stupid title fight.

I can't wait.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Pulling for Hendo like it's 100 but think it'll be the guy on the huge roll.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow... Manuwa, loved the guy back in the day, but lost hope, that was all the potential i thought he had after that weird first round, nice to see him get that A-level win.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Henderson isn't even in the top 10 of the division. Such a strange title fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Haha nice. Henderson might have put too much power into that though, could gas.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I kick to balls then shots to baxk to head
Bisping sucks


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

It took 2 ball shots and multiple back of the head shots to finally say something. Good refereeing.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bisping is a puss and he lost 3-2

2 nut shots. Back of the head. And grabbed the cage.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was scared of a 46 year old gendo in round 5. Laugh out loud


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HorsepoweR said:


> It took 2 ball shots and multiple back of the head shots to finally say something. Good refereeing.


Right? So many back of the head shots when they were on the ground, and two ball kicks. Hendo dropped him 2-3 times, and Bisping nut shot him 2 times. That's the tale of the fight. Although, stat wise, Bisping could very well take it, he landed more volume and was pushing the pace more often.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Look at his face.

bisping sucks


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

49-46?... I highly disagree.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I had it 48-47 hendo

Bisping landed more useless shots sure. Hendo won 3 rounds however. 

Awful decision.

But great career on Hendo. A true champion. One of the best.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Henderson pure class at then end... unlike you motherfukrs. 

Good fight, scored it for Henderson... no real issue with the scoring, it could go either way, both were warriors. Very grateful to have watched both throughout the years.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Id rather be hendo after that fighg and he won 3 rounds. 49-46 was a drunk scoring. 

A 47 year old Hendo just beat the MW title holder.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Had it 48-47 Bisping, but barely. Henderson won the damage war, made Bisping look like a Walking Dead extra. I'm still amazed he was able to withstand those shots and come back. Very impressive. 

That said, like people have pointed out the nut shots and some back of the head nonsense was annoying. I did have a parlay of Bektic with Bisping both to finish and then live I bet Hendo at 6 to 1 to land an hbomb. 

Decision was the only way I could lose...haha. That's mma betting. Thankfully I hit a 25 to 1 shot on Stasiak to finish in the third earlier in the night.

Great career for Hendo, amazing way to go out, UFC thrilled I'm sure that their belt didn't go to Hendo off a close decision.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I had 1,2 and 5 for Hendo. 49-46? LMAFO... Bisbing should be embarrassed, not happy. I still can't believe he's the champion. Like it's literally unbelievable.

"I wish they scored fights on what you look like after." - Dan Henderson.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

So Bisping survived a fight against a 46 year old man that was retiring and ranked 13th in the division. Yeah Bisping is truely a world beater. That will be Bispings only title defense. Those two punches alone just took a couple years off his life. That 49-46 was ******* dumb.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Always knew Mousasi was real but his presser was 100% real. No strings No call out. No nothing, Told it how he sees it.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Honestly Bisbing should've retired after this one too. Better to go down as a champ who "defeated" the GOAT and who defended the belt at least once. It's all down hill from here...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

systemdnb said:


> I had 1,2 and 5 for Hendo. 49-46? LMAFO... Bisbing should be embarrassed, not happy. I still can't believe he's the champion. Like it's literally unbelievable.
> 
> "I wish they scored fights on what you look like after." - Dan Henderson.


It was the judge named Andy Roberts who gave round 1 only to Henderson: http://mmadecisions.com/decision/7367/Michael-Bisping-vs-Dan-Henderson


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> Yeah Bisping is truely a world beater.



Who is calling him that?

But remember, Luke Rockhold, a fighter many thought would rule this division for a long time.... got put down by that same guy who just about survived against the old 64 yr old who can barely move.


----------



## legcramp (Aug 7, 2016)

The only person who should really be embarassed is Luke Rockhold LOL


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Tonight was insane. In the first Hendo almost did the exact thing he did in UFC 100. Vitor looked like crap and I thought OSP was gonna get the KO. What a wild night!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

First 2 rounds were quite electric.  Hendo gave Bisping one hell of a fight. And Bisping got the invite to join the cast of the Walking Dead after this one.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> Tonight was insane. In the first Hendo almost did the exact thing he did in UFC 100. Vitor looked like crap and I thought OSP was gonna get the KO. What a wild night!


I agree, pretty good night of fights.

Definitely the return of scampering around point fighting Pillow Hands McGrew Bisping. I have to say though talk about a win-win. Fans in the arena happy, feel good story, enjoying Michael getting splatted twice, Dan Henderson coming out looking unharmed. Great retirement speech and credit to Bisping getting it done.

As a fairy story would have been great if Dan had won, but generally I think it's better to retire on a loss otherwise the fighters ego always torments them. I think it's a circle of life thing. It also prevents friends from trying to get him to fight again.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I had at least 2,3,4 for Bisping, maybe 5 as well. Bisping clearly won 3 and 4, and I gave him 2 as well. He dominated that round, rocked Henderson and was in complete command other than 1 punch from Hendo. Reminded me of Bisping vs Wanderlei. Bisping dominating but getting put down by 1 punch every round, so was scared he was going to lose another decision. Not Mike's best performance, but there's no doubt that he's a top middleweight. Beat up Anderson Silva, knocked out Rockhold and beat Hendo. People saying he sucks are idiots.

Also, fair play to Hendo. Still had the KO power and solid chin to the end. Been in some awesome fights, always came to bang and has some incredible highlight reel KO's. Legend.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

First thing I thought when this main event was announced was the amount of mental pressure Bisping would be under.
For sure he's imagined all sorts of worst case scenarios - getting KTFO in front of your home crowd and losing his first title defense (a title which most ppl don't think he deserves) to the man who immortalised him getting knocked out on his HL reel forever, to crown his retirement fight.... Mike's career would have been permanently set back or even finished imo... 
So props to that, for executing a good game plan, and for coming back after 2 H-bombs. 
I never considered Bisping one of the 'greats' but he grew on me quite a bit in the last years, and I sure as hell respect what he's been achieving in his career recently :thumbsup:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

3,4 and 5 Bisping

Not how I expected the fight to go, but I am enjoying some tears with my breakfast this morning! :thumb01:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I say 1,2,5 for Hendo but oh well, kind of expecting Bisping to win it if it went to dec in the UK. However it was not by any means a huge robbery, the fight was super close.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I say 1,2,5 for Hendo but oh well, kind of expecting Bisping to win it if it went to dec in the UK. However it was not by any means a huge robbery, the fight was super close.


Just want to point out that 2 of the judges were American, not sure about the other - Andreas Gruner, but thats clearly not a British name.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I know everyone is eagerly awaiting my take on this fight....


As we all know I hate Michael Bisping, he's a hypocrite a cheater and 75% of his wins were gifts, this win was a gift as he was cheating in every way possible.

*But I scored the fight 48-47 Bisping he won rounds 3,4, and 5.
*

I give him 45 seconds against Jacare.


As for Dan Henderson, one of the all time greats far better man than the so called champion St. Pillow Hand nut shot run away.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I know everyone is eagerly awaiting my take on this fight....
> 
> 
> As we all know I hate Michael Bisping, he's a hypocrite a cheater and 75% of his wins were gifts, this win was a gift as he was cheating in every way possible.
> ...


Haha, your posts always make me smile


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I know everyone is eagerly awaiting my take on this fight....
> 
> 
> As we all know I hate Michael Bisping, he's a hypocrite a cheater and 75% of his wins were gifts, this win was a gift as he was cheating in every way possible.
> ...


Pity it will be the Solider of God fighting for the title next and Jacare will never fight Bisping!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bisping has studied Diego Sanchez winning methods. :laugh:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Spite said:


> Just want to point out that 2 of the judges were American, not sure about the other - Andreas Gruner, but thats clearly not a British name.


Fair enough. Like I said, it wasn't a huge robbery or anything but still scored it for Hendo. Bisping has grown on me and I don't really dislike the guy anymore but damn that man is the luckiest ever. Silva knocked him out, he won the decision. Rockhold, as funny as it was that Bisping knocked that twat out, it was probably due to Luke underestimating him and I'd say Luke wins 8/10. And now edges a close decision over 46 year old Hendo after 2 nutshots and like 6 blatant shots to the back of the head. Bisping is just....holy sht he's lucky. But the man is a warrior, he works hard, maybe harder than anyone else and he has almost an unmatched heart. But honestly when it comes to the other aspects, I'd say he has more luck, heart and cardio than skill.

Maybe I'm just bitter because I really wanted Hendo to win the belt before he retired, I dunno....just my take on things. I'm more annoyed with the ref than Bisping for sure.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Really close fight just like the Anderson Silva fight. I personally thought it could have gone either way. I favor the guy doing the most damage so I would have had it 3-2 Hendo. I'm not mad by the decision though.

Mike has gotten the Hometown love versus Matt Hamill, Anderson Silva and Hendo. All 3 of those fights may have been scored different in Vegas. ( I said MAY..LOL)


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Bisping out-landed Hendo by a considerable margin. Thats good enough for me.


----------



## Jeffatron (Dec 21, 2011)

I have to say I disagree with most that it was even that close. Bisping was out hitting Hendo pretty badly for pretty much 4 rounds. I saw nothing other than a desperation takedown in the fifth (which he did absolutlly nothing with) to give him the edge. It's not even that far fetched to give bisping the second ( I still gave it to Hendo, but he still got BADLY outstruck). Hendo is a warrior, no doubt, but he only has himself to blame...He should of finished Bisping inthe first, he knew that after the first, he was losing short of a knockout due to Bisping cardio and sheer volume of strikes. It really doesn't matter Bisping took more damage ( he mainly took it all in the first anyways), to me, he dominated a pretty big majority of the fight in round 2 thru 5 minus the 2nd round H bomb. Still, amazing fight, amazing card....Still can't believe he took TWO H-Bombs and survived....potential FOTY imo.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Fair enough. Like I said, it wasn't a huge robbery or anything but still scored it for Hendo. Bisping has grown on me and I don't really dislike the guy anymore but damn that man is the luckiest ever. Silva knocked him out, he won the decision. Rockhold, as funny as it was that Bisping knocked that twat out, it was probably due to Luke underestimating him and I'd say Luke wins 8/10. And now edges a close decision over 46 year old Hendo after 2 nutshots and like 6 blatant shots to the back of the head. Bisping is just....holy sht he's lucky. But the man is a warrior, he works hard, maybe harder than anyone else and he has almost an unmatched heart. But honestly when it comes to the other aspects, I'd say he has more luck, heart and cardio than skill.
> 
> Maybe I'm just bitter because I really wanted Hendo to win the belt before he retired, I dunno....just my take on things. I'm more annoyed with the ref than Bisping for sure.


I think sometimes the fans may sway judges decisions. I thought this fight was closer than the Silva fight, I can't understand why people think Silva was Robbed in that fight, Bisping wasn't Ko'd by the knee and it wasn't his fault Silva acted like he won, but even if he didnt there wasn't enough time left on the clock to finish Bisping. In the Silva fight Bisping won the 1st, 2nd was winning the 3rd until the knock down, won the 4th and lost 5th - he clearly won 3 rounds.

It's been awhile since I saw the Hammel fight and I must admit I thought Matt won so maybe he got some home town love there but he certainly was on the wrong end of decisions against Sonnen and Evans in the US. So its swings and round-a-bouts, he's had some fortune and misfortune.

For me the Hendo fight boiled down to the fact that he couldn't get the job done. He opened up a cut above Bispings good eye and had it almost swollen shut - Bispings vision could not have been good for almost all of that fight, given that is other eye is screwed. He caught him with 2 Bombs, and still couldn't finish him. Bisping dug in, showed heart and did what he does best - got the decision.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The worst part about hating Michael Bisping and knowing he's shit is that he beat up on some of my favorite fighters after they got old.. 

Would have never beat Silva or Dan in their primes, treats his consolation prize like he's the real deal.. lol..


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Bisping out pointed Dan but never once put him in danger. At all. So basically it was the Sugar Ray Leonard/ Floyd Mayweather affect. Ill hit you with a thousand punches that do no damage and win. Excellent.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

slapshot said:


> The worst part about hating Michael Bisping and knowing he's shit is that he beat up on some of my favorite fighters after they got old..
> 
> Would have never beat Silva or Dan in their primes, treats his consolation prize like he's the real deal.. lol..


I feel the same way about all these fighters who were roided up, I don't understand how they can consider themselves the real deal.

In my eyes Bisping only has losses to Kennedy, Rockhold and Evans. The rest were cheats.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

They gave him the only contender fight he had a chance at winning and he should have lost even then... Bisping is shit with luck sprinkles.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

slapshot said:


> They gave him the only contender fight he had a chance at winning and he should have lost even then... Bisping is shit with luck sprinkles.


I kinda see where you are coming from. It reminds me of Chris Weidman.

Chris was lucky enough to get to fight a past prime Silva x2, a past prime Machida and a past prime Belfort. By the time he ran into a fighter that was actual in his prime (Rockhold), he got his shit pushed in.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Michael Bisping said "he would put Dan Henderson in his place", look in the mirror Michael, great job with that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 1 - Hendo. Neither fighter really landed anything outside of a few flicking leg kicks. Bisping studying that Dillashaw technique Vs Cruz with his pointless head kicks. Huge right hand and huge ground and pound. Clear Hendo round.

Round 2 - Bisping. Mike was landing some really nice combos and Hendo landed only one or two shots. Hendo lands a big knockdown but has no GnP and Bisping doesn't take too much damage after it. Not clear cut, but I don't see any valid scoring to give Hendo the round.

Round 3 - Bisping, clear as day. A very few amount of shots came from Hendo throughout the round and he got chewed up by jabs, right hooks and leg kicks.

Round 4 - People going mental about these groin shots. You see this shit all the time in MMA. Nothing special here. High leg kick is all. Yves did the right thing. Bisping again as the only one landing much and backing Hendo towards the cage. A few nice little leg kicks from Hendo but pretty clearly a round for Bisping.

Round 5 - Close round. I edge Hendo cause I think he landed the slightly more damaging shots and engaged with a bit more intent.

I have it 3-2 to Bisping.

Btw, where's these back of the head punches by Bisping?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Technically Bisping probably edged that fight and you'd have to give it to him. But he didn't deserve to win it. He fought very very poorly. Maybe the worst I've seen him in his whole career. In fairness to him he said he was shitting himself before the fight, and I suppose you can't blame him. But his game plan was very odd. Leaving his head in line for the right hand after throwing strikes is bizarre against a guy with only 1 weapon. 
I give him props that his cardio and recovery is so ridiculously good he was able to get through the Hendo madness. But really, as someone who doesn't really like Hendo, he should have still got that win and rode off into the sunset. 
Bisping is one lucky man. He needs to get his shit together for his next fight whoever it might be. 

Obviously if its The Soldier of God the title is changing hands.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Once again, Bisping lost that fight due to not being one of my favorite fighters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Did anyone even give Henderson a remote possiblitly of going in and winning the decision, so crazy that nearly happened... and Henderson, was the counter puncher while Bisping came forward all night, weird fight, awesome, but weird. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Btw, where's these back of the head punches by Bisping?


You watch the whole fight again and didn't even see them? At the end of round two, about 20 seconds left after the KD, he just starts hammering Henderson with multiple rabbit punches while the ref takes a smoke break. Not hard shots, but anyone who has fought know its a soft area, and punches like that can make you dizzy. Did it effect anything? probably not... still dirty, should be penalized. 



Spite said:


> In my eyes Bisping only has losses to Kennedy, Rockhold and Evans. The rest were cheats.


Was Henderson even on TRT in 2009? He was looking pretty shit around that time outside of that Bisping KO. and lets be honestly, Matt Hamill's name should be on the list of people who beat Bisping.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> *Technically Bisping probably edged that fight* and you'd have to give it to him. But he didn't deserve to win it. He fought very very poorly. Maybe the worst I've seen him in his whole career. In fairness to him he said he was shitting himself before the fight, and I suppose you can't blame him. But his game plan was very odd. Leaving his head in line for the right hand after throwing strikes is bizarre against a guy with only 1 weapon.
> I give him props that his cardio and recovery is so ridiculously good he was able to get through the Hendo madness. But really, as someone who doesn't really like Hendo, he should have still got that win and rode off into the sunset.
> Bisping is one lucky man. He needs to get his shit together for his next fight whoever it might be.
> 
> Obviously if its The Soldier of God the title is changing hands.


He technically won the fight, but much like how Fedor lost to Big Foot he likely should have lost by doctor's stoppage. 

The ref and judges gave him that fight, but he looks like a huge loser today and I don't know if he'll be able to be medically cleared to fight again.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I've seen tonnes of fighters much more damaged than Bisping was in that fight...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Was Henderson even on TRT in 2009? He was looking pretty shit around that time outside of that Bisping KO. and lets be honestly, Matt Hamill's name should be on the list of people who beat Bisping.


Hendo has said he was on TRT back then.

I'll give you Matt Hamill if you give me Rashad Evans.

Personally, I think last night would have been an ideal time for Bisping to retire. He's took a lot of damage over the years and its probably time he started thinking about his long term health.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Those fighters didn't go into the fight with a permanently detached retina, looks like Henderson broke Bisping orbital socket










So I wouldn't be shocked 204 was the retirement of Belfort, Henderson, Pickett, and Bisping.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Those fighters didn't go into the fight with a permanently detached retina, looks like Henderson broke Bisping orbital socket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His detached retina eye doesn't look overly damaged, and plenty of fighters have suffered orbital fractures.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

This fight is great evidence that sometimes the stylistic match-up out weighs rankings. A style like Henderson's is tailor made to fight a high output yet slowing guy like Bisping, I do agree it wasn't at all vintage Bisping but his heart, chin and recovery are unmatched I doubt you could name 5 185ers who would not have slept after that H-bomb in the first round.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> This fight is great evidence that sometimes the stylistic match-up out weighs rankings. A style like Henderson's is tailor made to fight a high output yet slowing guy like Bisping, I do agree it wasn't at all vintage Bisping but his heart, chin and recovery are unmatched I doubt you could name 5 185ers who would not have slept after that H-bomb in the first round.


For all the hate Mike gets you rarely see him in a uneventful fight 

I've got to admit, I though Bisping was done after the first H-Bomb. But he proved again, that if you're going to beat him you need to finish him. Despite his suspect chin I cannot think of another fighter in the UFC that recovers so well after being rocked. He got the worst beating of his career last night but still had the heart in him to win the fight.

Still, theres only so much damage a man can take and I wonder how far Bisping is from his limits.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

John8204 said:


> He technically won the fight, but much like how Fedor lost to Big Foot he likely should have lost by doctor's stoppage.
> 
> The ref and judges gave him that fight, but he looks like a huge loser today and I don't know if he'll be able to be medically cleared to fight again.


Nah I don't think there is an basis for the fight being stopped. Bisping was not out and he defended himself intelligently, so much so Hendo wasn't able to land another finishing blow. He got rocked but he recovered. You'd have to start stopping fights because of knockdowns if that fight should have been stopped. Bigfoot pulverized Fedor when he got on top of him


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I know I'm biased. But I really struggle to see how Hendo lost that fight. I watched it and literally told the lady after the first two rounds all he needed was one more. I thought he at least won round 5...

Props to Bisping though. I've never had more respect for him than I do now.

Oh well. Still a story book ending as far as I'm concerned. Hendo is a beast and will always be an all time great. I struggle to think of the people who will end their career the way he did.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I know I'm biased. But I really struggle to see how Hendo lost that fight. I watched it and literally told the lady after the first two rounds all he needed was one more. I thought he at least won round 5...
> 
> Props to Bisping though. I've never had more respect for him than I do now.
> 
> Oh well. Still a story book ending as far as I'm concerned. Hendo is a beast and will always be an all time great. I struggle to think of the people who will end their career the way he did.


Hey man, you probably are biased - and I probably am too, when it comes to your favourite fighters it's difficult to be fully objective.

Being as objective as I can possibly be, I think Bisping did win this fight, but admittedly there were rounds that were very difficult to score.

The first round for example, for me was never 10-8 because Bisping was the aggressor and controlled the earliest portion of the fight, so whilst he definitely lost the round due to the huge knock down and beating, 10-8 would be too much, in that case a bell-to-bell beatdown should be 10-7, something we've never seen.

Round two I also scored 10-9 to Henderson but Bisping outstuck Hendo at a 3-1 ratio and pushed Hendo to the fence for the majority of the round, I could even understand a 10-10 round here as both were effective in the round. Even though I scored this for Hendo I could see Bisping taking this due to aggression and output.

Round 3 and 4 had to have been Bisping, I don't think anybody would dispute these ones, it was clear Hendo was fading and trying to conserve cardio.

Round 5 was another close one and Henderson basically pushed the pace for the last couple of minutes which was a turnaround compared to the rest of the fight, despite this he was outlanded by Bisping again.

Admittedly I am biased and wanted Bisping to win at any cost but I really think he took it 3-2. I think it's the best outcome to be honest, Hendo got a huge fight to go out on, put on a very respectable performance against an old foe, got the love of the crowd despite having to play the bad guy role in Manchester. Everything worked out for the best IMO.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> But I really struggle to see how Hendo lost that fight.


By getting out-struck?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I gave the fight to Bisping but had Hendo got the nod I wouldn't have been outraged.

I thought Bisping clearly won rounds 3 and 4, Hendo clearly round 1. Round 2 and 5 were both close. It comes down to whether you score Hendo's knockdown in the 2nd over Bisping outworking him for 4 minutes. Personally, I didn't, but I can see why you would.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> By getting out-struck?


Effective striking > Volume

You are suppose to value big strikes over volume, i don't think volume even comes in to it... land 200 jabs in a round, you still lose it if your teeth are knocked in by 1 big right, forcing you to barely survive the round. Henderson won the 2nd. 

5th was close, no huge punches, but Henderson looked the boss in that round, it was pretty surprising, and he hit that takedown.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Effective striking > Volume
> 
> You are suppose to value big strikes over volume, i don't think volume even comes in to it... land 200 jabs in a round, you still lose it if your teeth are knocked in by 1 big right, forcing you to barely survive the round. Henderson won the 2nd.
> 
> 5th was close, no huge punches, but Henderson looked the boss in that round, it was pretty surprising, and he hit that takedown.


The point I was making is that its not a "struggle" to see how Bisping won. I appreciate your point regards effective striking vs volume. But Hendo has a cranium made of granite. Just because he could eat all those shots, does it mean they dont count? There has to be a point where volume is indeed worth more that effective strikes when the difference is large enough, and I felt in this fight Bispings volume was more that enough to trump Hendos 3 or 4 moments of power.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> The point I was making is that its not a "struggle" to see how Bisping won. I appreciate your point regards effective striking vs volume. But Hendo has a cranium made of granite. Just because he could eat all those shots, does it mean they dont count? There has to be a point where volume is indeed worth more that effective strikes when the difference is large enough, and I felt in this fight Bispings volume was more that enough to trump Hendos 3 or 4 moments of power.


Henderson's chin is not made of granite anymore though, he seems to drop from just about any shot with decent power in it, Bisping did wobble Henderson slightly in the 2nd though, just before the unfortunate nut shot, only reason i can see to change that round, but at most... id call it a 10-10. 

5th was razor close, Bisping's volume advantage as much less pronounce (22-16 in favor of Bisping) but Henderson didn't land any of those huge shots fight changing shots either, and like i said, you had that takedown from Henderson. 5th is the only round i really see as debatable... i said before the scores were announced it could go either way, most people jump to robbery, but no, this wasn't a robbery, just a close fight i could differently to the judges


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> The point I was making is that its not a "struggle" to see how Bisping won. I appreciate your point regards effective striking vs volume. But Hendo has a cranium made of granite. Just because he could eat all those shots, does it mean they dont count? There has to be a point where volume is indeed worth more that effective strikes when the difference is large enough, and I felt in this fight Bispings volume was more that enough to trump Hendos 3 or 4 moments of power.


Hendersons face never seems to look bad, even in the Shogun fight there wasnt any swelling or cuts to face.













I've got to give Hendo the second, Bisping was controlling but not dominating, for me a Knock Down trumps controlling the stand up unless the other fighter has been dominating. The 5th round was the hardest to score but I gave it to Bisping. He outstruck him, hendo had the takedown but that was negated by Hendo finishing the fight on his back with Bisping punching him in the face.


----------



## Jeffatron (Dec 21, 2011)

Spite said:


> Hendersons face never seems to look bad, even in the Shogun fight there wasnt any swelling or cuts to face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See that's one point I haven't seen yet and was thinking myself. If Hendo wins round 2 because he has bisping knocked down at the end of the round, that logic should apply at the end of round 5 since Hendo was on his back with bisping on top punching him (I know Hendo put himself there, but still, ending the round in vulnerable position is never a good thing).


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I gave Hendo 1 and 2 and Bisping 3 and 4. Five was a toss up. I think I'm a little bias due o expecting Dan to get stopped in the second if he didn't KO Bisping in the first. So I can see how it was scored for Bisping, I'm not going to fight to the death over it, but I think Hendo deserved that win.

Also legitimately cannot believe after all his talk Bisping walked right into 2 more H bombs. If Dan has connected clean just once after the knock down in the firs they'd have been putting that title on Dan.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Jeffatron said:


> See that's one point I haven't seen yet and was thinking myself. If Hendo wins round 2 because he has bisping knocked down at the end of the round, that logic should apply at the end of round 5 since Hendo was on his back with bisping on top punching him (I know Hendo put himself there, but still, ending the round in vulnerable position is never a good thing).


Some weird fukin logic you have there, you really think a... well, what ever that was from Hendo, lets calling it a flying rolling axekick, is the same thing as being dropped hard? 



Life B Ez said:


> Also legitimately cannot believe after all his talk Bisping walked right into 2 more H bombs. If Dan has connected clean just once after the knock down in the firs they'd have been putting that title on Dan.


He walked into a few more than that :laugh: took a few better, maybe due to Henderson losing some pop on those punches, and Bisping moving with it, although, he was moving away slightly from the first, and it still nearly finished him, Henderson has crazy power. 

and what about that H-bomb Bisping learned back from, that was inches from him sleeping. 

Its just his style though, Bisping has never had good defense, just good feet, no great head movement, never takes his head off line while throwing, always sticks his arms out to defense punches, opening him up for feints.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Round 1 - Hendo. Neither fighter really landed anything outside of a few flicking leg kicks. Bisping studying that Dillashaw technique Vs Cruz with his pointless head kicks. Huge right hand and huge ground and pound. Clear Hendo round.
> 
> Round 2 - Bisping. Mike was landing some really nice combos and Hendo landed only one or two shots. Hendo lands a big knockdown but has no GnP and Bisping doesn't take too much damage after it. Not clear cut, but I don't see any valid scoring to give Hendo the round.
> 
> ...



When Hendo was turned looking at the ref Bisping hit Dan in the back of the head numerous times with the ref staring straight at him doing it.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Fights should just be scored on whoever was closest to death. Bisping was much closer to death than Hendo. Fair play to him though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Fights should just be scored on whoever was closest to death. Bisping was much closer to death than Hendo. Fair play to him though.


Nope, Hendo was closer to death via exhaustion then Bisping via bruised face...

Anyone that thinks Hendo won doesn't have a clue how MMA is scored. Hendo landed 2 good punches this fight, nothing more... The second round he got his ass kicked landed one nice punch and supposedly won the round just because he got a knock down? Give me a break... 

You want to win fights with a knock down then make it a knock out or finish it on the ground. Don't just lay there in guard hoping you might win a decision because of 1 punch...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Nope, Hendo was closer to death via exhaustion then Bisping via bruised face...
> 
> Anyone that thinks Hendo won doesn't have a clue how MMA is scored. Hendo landed 2 good punches this fight, nothing more... The second round he got his ass kicked landed one nice punch and supposedly won the round just because he got a knock down? Give me a break...
> 
> You want to win fights with a knock down then make it a knock out or finish it on the ground. Don't just lay there in guard hoping you might win a decision because of 1 punch...


Yeah, despite having a nice long break in 4th for a gentle tap on the nuts that didn't even make him flinch - Hendo still finished the fight gasping for air like an asthmatic goldfish being chased by shark.

Its a fight, you win by decision, KO or Sub. Being beat for 23 and half minutes means you lose by decision, even if you did manage to score a couple of knockdowns.

If a just KO was enough to win a fight then sport will be flooded with unskilled fighters with no gas tank but an Iron Chin and Heavy hands. The kind of people you see at pubs in rough areas - and Hendo.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Yeah, despite having a nice long break in 4th for a gentle tap on the nuts that didn't even make him flinch - Hendo still finished the fight gasping for air like an asthmatic goldfish being chased by shark.
> 
> Its a fight, you win by decision, KO or Sub. Being beat for 23 and half minutes means you lose by decision, even if you did manage to score a couple of knockdowns.
> 
> If a just KO was enough to win a fight then sport will be flooded with unskilled fighters with no gas tank but an Iron Chin and Heavy hands. The kind of people you see at pubs in rough areas - and Hendo.


A KO is enough to win a fight... im guessing typo? :laugh:

I always feel like i need to put this up when people talk about "volume" winning a fight, like a few tapping jabs and light kicks is enough to win a round when you were put on the floor and nearly finished. 










Henderson handled his energy really well i thought, considering how low his gas tank is. Also kinda funny how after the 1st round, Bispings punch output got lower and lower each round, throwing 82 in the 2nd, 76 in the 3rd, 67 in the 4th and 67 in the 5th. 

Henderson's output went up, 34 in 2, 38 in 3, 41 in 4 and 48 in the 5th. 

What do we score here? How a fight looks, or what he actually does? Why score rounds against Henderson for looking tired when his output stays consistent?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> A KO is enough to win a fight... im guessing typo? :laugh:
> 
> I always feel like i need to put this up when people talk about "volume" winning a fight, like a few tapping jabs and light kicks is enough to win a round when you were put on the floor and nearly finished.
> 
> ...


Yeah it was a typo.

I've said before, Bispings cardio is starting to fail. Its natural, he's almost 38. He did enough to beat Hendo but I expect withing the next few years he'll be a shot fighter. Manchester might have been a good time to retire, perfect time even. He probably has a couple of fights left in him but I don't fancy his chances against any of the top 4. I'd like nothing better for him to fight any of those top 4, win, and retire champion. I think it's 50/50 against weidman and a high chance of defeat against Rockhold, Jacare or Romero.

As a long time fan of Bisping (since Cage Warriors), I hope his next fight is his last. He's given me a lot as an MMA fan but nows the time to start thinking about life outside of fighting and he is in a good position to prove for his family away from MMA fighting.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

420atalon said:


> Nope, Hendo was closer to death via exhaustion then Bisping via bruised face...
> 
> Anyone that thinks Hendo won doesn't have a clue how MMA is scored. Hendo landed 2 good punches this fight, nothing more... The second round he got his ass kicked landed one nice punch and supposedly won the round just because he got a knock down? Give me a break...
> 
> You want to win fights with a knock down then make it a knock out or finish it on the ground. Don't just lay there in guard hoping you might win a decision because of 1 punch...


And those two punches almost completely removed Bisping from his senses, whereas none of Bisping's punches hardly did anything to Henderson.

I know who I'd pick in a fight to the death, anyways. It's one of the reasons I think Nick Diaz is the best raw fighter in the world. In fact I'd like to see Nick fight Bisping and show him some real volume punching.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Yeah it was a typo.
> 
> I've said before, Bispings cardio is starting to fail. Its natural, he's almost 38. He did enough to beat Hendo but I expect withing the next few years he'll be a shot fighter. Manchester might have been a good time to retire, perfect time even. He probably has a couple of fights left in him but I don't fancy his chances against any of the top 4. I'd like nothing better for him to fight any of those top 4, win, and retire champion. I think it's 50/50 against weidman and a high chance of defeat against Rockhold, Jacare or Romero.
> 
> As a long time fan of Bisping (since Cage Warriors), I hope his next fight is his last. He's given me a lot as an MMA fan but nows the time to start thinking about life outside of fighting and he is in a good position to prove for his family away from MMA fighting.


I think he might be even closer to a shot fighter, perhaps even there, the damage he has taken over his past fights going all the way back to Brian Stann has been immense. This fight with Henderson was a bad fight for Mike, against a really bad Dan Henderson, in some ways he was better in the first fight. 

Happy to see him get that Rockhold win, and he fought well in that fight, did a few things to nullify Rockhold, got him leaping, i don't put it down to the magic lucky punch... feels like an anomaly though, wind is blowing in a certain direction regarding Bisping's career and i feel like the next top fighter he gets in with beats him pretty thoroughly.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> By getting out-struck?


MMA is not point fighting, effective striking means one thing, you are out damaging your opponent with strikes. How many times you hit me more than I hit you means nothing if you're rocking a concussion and a fracture and Im relatively undamaged. 

Im not saying that's exactly what happened here but I am saying this fight was close and had Hendo's hand been raised Id have felt he earned it. 

Im not even saying Bisping lost but I am saying that that was a 46 Fukn year old Hendo! If anyone thinks that that was his best showing or that he couldn't have preformed any better they're bonkers. All this bullshit about how good this clown Bisping is came right from the tip of dana's little head. 

When you say MMA is evolving Id have to retort with sure in different weight classes it's evolving but in others it seems to be very stagnant.


----------



## Wasterlord (Oct 16, 2016)

Now watch fight Hendo vs Bisping - bisping deserv this win


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wasterlord said:


> Now watch fight Hendo vs Bisping - bisping deserv this win
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV4h7xmnIUs


Yep, another win for Bisping, clearly outlanded Henderson in this one too.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I could see 48-47 Bisping but I could seen it 48-47 for Hendo on at least one score card but someone ruled that 49-46 ....gtfo......


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapshot said:


> MMA is not point fighting, effective striking means one thing, you are out damaging your opponent with strikes. How many times you hit me more than I hit you means nothing if you're rocking a concussion and a fracture and Im relatively undamaged.
> 
> Im not saying that's exactly what happened here but I am saying this fight was close and had Hendo's hand been raised Id have felt he earned it.
> 
> ...


I don't entirely disagree. I was responding to the comment saying its a struggle to see how Bisping won. It's not a struggle at all. As many of us have said, it was close. It's not a struggle to see how either fighter won. That's what "close" means, right?


----------

